# Craigslist



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

I looked at the Houston Craigslist page the other day and, for giggles, decided to look for an item that I'm sure is sought out on there almost daily.

When a man in the ivory coast sends out an email blast that says, "I have a business opportunity - I need you to give me your social, your bank account number, address, and name and I will deposit money in your account and let you keep the interest", I am the one who responds saying, "I would love to do business; what do you need me to do?"

That said, when I saw a few different posts on Craigslist advertising things like "AUTHENTIV CUBAN CIGARS FRMO MY TRIP TO HAVANO" I had to respond to all of them. What ensued was a lesson in how far people will actually go out of their way to rip off a fellow human. Sometimes I find it offensive and other times I pity the person seeking to exploit their neighbors. Other times I laugh at the comically hopeless attempts at deception and hope others are not utterly blind.

I had some go back and forth with me that supposedly did not know how to email pictures and wanted me to mail a money order or check. Another in particular said they were in Houston, had poor photographs and even poorer English, and eventually said I could not see them in person because they were in Canada. Out of at least five that I came across, one was genuine, was able to produce clear photographs on demand, and was willing to let me come pay for and pick them up in person but whose supply ran out.

Bottom line: Even the one credible source was selling them for the same price as a 100% verifiable resource.

When looking for cigars from ISOM, Craigslist is not your friend.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

I tried selling my laptop on Craigslist. I got 14 replies.

It amazes me how many generous people are out there who would love to pay extra to purchase my laptop for a; "friend", "child", "ministers son", "relative", etc. Amazing how they all live in Europe too!

haha...

The ministers son was perhaps my favorite. Spending $1,200.00 on a "gift" for someone you barely know.

Do they expect people to fall for that...

14/14 emails all wanted to pay MORE than I asked for by ****** and wanted me to ship to someone OUTSIDE of the U.S.

Amazing...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Graigslist in general is no one friend every scam artist in the world is on there.:fish::lolat::blabla:


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

Craigslist is notorious for its tales of people being lured with non-existent products and being disposed of for their money. I have only bought or sold a few items on there and have insisted on making the transactions in very public, secure places - typically out in front of a Wal-Mart, bank, or a police station.

You may say, "Unless it is pre-embargo, I don't want to make a Cohiba swap outside of a police station or bank." I would respond by saying I would insist on a very public place - even if it isn't surrounded by badges - simply because I would rather be found to have Habanos in my hands than to be found with myself in a gutter.


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

I never intended to buy Cuban cigars off of Craigslist but rather did this hoping to get what I just received. The most convincing deceiver I have come across so far replied to my latest email and started to fall apart. In addition, he provided incriminating pictures.

I am hardly an expert in the matter but perhaps this will benefit anyone with questions on spotting fakes.

His reply:


> Im about to live town on sat. you can have them or one at $210 all the same I only have the montecristo, cohiba esplendido and romeo and juliet


Well, he's leaving town, doesn't care if I buy one box or all of them for the price, and he has three boxes of presumably high-end Cuban cigars for $210. This sets off alarms, no? The Cohiba Esplendido box alone for $210 would be an incredible buy if it was legit. Literally _in_credible. To be more direct, it would be _non_-credible.

Now, the pictures.


























After examining the pictures, I decided to give him the benefit of the doubt and sent him this email:



> Well, friend, to be honest, upon further inspection, I'm not interested. Cohiba does not make a glass-top box. Also, there is not enough detail on the swords on the Montecristo box, not to mention that the fleur de lis is just completely wrong. I am not familiar enough with RyJ to claim to be able to pick them from a real box of Habanos, especially off a less-than-crystal photograph, but if your source sold you those other boxes I wouldn't burn $210 on them finding out they were fake.
> 
> Also, the Cohiba Esplendido on its own should be over $300.
> 
> ...


That was just what I picked up on, I'm sure other more experienced eyes will pick up much more.

Perhaps someone could give a pointer or two on the RyJ box, as well, as I have honestly never even held a Cuban RyJ in my hand.


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

Check this one out. Notice anything odd about the forth picture? Looks like a delicious 50 year old cuban that sells on cigar.com for $5 a single to me.
Pre-Embargo Cuban Cigars


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

Amlique said:


> Check this one out. Notice anything odd about the forth picture? Looks like a delicious 50 year old cuban that sells on cigar.com for $5 a single to me.
> Pre-Embargo Cuban Cigars


Wow, that's a great deal. I'd pounce on that.

My Cuban buddy replied to my email (See post #5) with this:



> Thanks, Mr. Scardino, Im going to Cuba at the end of September and I have only gone 3 time in 18years always bring 2 personal boxes they do look different they don't have plastic wraping and is all wooden box of explendido which I sole for $350 in New York through a friend there 2 years ago. This time my sister brought those and - dont know what to say of them Im not a smoker I apreciate your feed back, my goal is to go to Cuba once every month I have family there. I've always bring two and two bottles of rum not for me but to give away and even Cubans sometimes are surprise that they let me pass them trough I get different stories from difrent people who also bring cigars ocasionally, but my personal exerienc is that I always bring two boxes. Again thanks I think I'll educate my self more on the matter I am born Cuban but don't even smoke. Take good care.


See? He just made an honest mistake.


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

It's a box of 5 Vegas A.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Amlique said:


> Check this one out. Notice anything odd about the forth picture? Looks like a delicious 50 year old cuban that sells on cigar.com for $5 a single to me.
> Pre-Embargo Cuban Cigars


HAHAHA

:lie:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Scardinoz said:


> I never intended to buy Cuban cigars off of Craigslist but rather did this hoping to get what I just received. The most convincing deceiver I have come across so far replied to my latest email and started to fall apart. In addition, he provided incriminating pictures.
> 
> I am hardly an expert in the matter but perhaps this will benefit anyone with questions on spotting fakes.
> 
> ...


You got to love the hologram seal which is for internal use only.:lol:


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

Something just occurred to me. I remembered coming across a website for a cigar factory here in Houston and noticing that their boxes seemed to mimic Cuban labels.

Does this look familiar?

Complete with the hologram label and a "Puros" label that mimics the "Habanos" label. Strange.

You don't suppose these phony Cohiba boxes are coming out of my own back yard, do you?

Hoy de Cuba, Cigar Factory with the best Cuban seeds


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Just for giggles,I typed "cigars" in my local craigslist and got two hits,one had a picture:

"authentic cuban cigars 

Cohiba esplendido 

Also have hoyo de monterrey, double coronas 

both made in havana, cuba 

I have a factory sealed box of each selling for $350 per box. with stamps of authenticity. 



humidified and a great treat for those who can apprciate"

Looks like a lot of people sell "cigars" on Craigslist. I can tell a Honda from a Hyundai..but not Cubans..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Scardinoz said:


> Something just occurred to me. I remembered coming across a website for a cigar factory here in Houston and noticing that their boxes seemed to mimic Cuban labels.
> 
> Does this look familiar?
> 
> ...


Is that any different than that Non Cuban line that came out Siglo. The band sure looks like its Cuban counterpart. When marketing their cigars don't they always refer to the Cuban namesakes.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Is that any different than that Non Cuban line that came out Siglo. The band sure looks like its Cuban counterpart. When marketing their cigars don't they always refer to the Cuban namesakes.


I agree on the NC Siglo marketing Tony. Something really funny here though, the pic isnt clear but they almost look like Fake Trini's in a Fake Cohiba box. How screwed up can they get?

I think I might throw a few CC's together, put a perspex lid on the box & sell them as 5 pack Ozzy CC RE LE's! LMAO.


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Is that any different than that Non Cuban line that came out Siglo. The band sure looks like its Cuban counterpart. When marketing their cigars don't they always refer to the Cuban namesakes.


It isn't much different, no.

- My question is this: These are cigars that the place rolls on location. They look just like the fake Cohibas I see on Craigslist.
- They use the same labels only they print something different on them.
- They put the "authenticity" seals on them that are, again, the same label stock used for the fake Cohibas, even though they do not claim they are Cuban.

I actually have a sales meeting every Monday that happens to be 8 minutes away from this cigar factory. I was planning on stopping by but now I plan on throwing out something like, "That's interesting; there are fake Cohibas everywhere that look just like this."


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> I agree on the NC Siglo marketing Tony. Something really funny here though, the pic isnt clear but they almost look like Fake Trini's in a Fake Cohiba box. How screwed up can they get?
> 
> I think I might throw a few CC's together, put a perspex lid on the box & sell them as 5 pack Ozzy CC RE LE's! LMAO.


Why not as long as you appeal to the general public its a hit.:doh:
Lol advertising is everything when it comes to marketing.
You can sell Dog Rockets if it presents well.:mad2:


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

try craigs list in S.FL.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

mvorbrodt said:


> try craigs list in S.FL.


Why to look at crap?uke:


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Scardinoz said:


> I looked at the Houston Craigslist page the other day and, for giggles, decided to look for an item that I'm sure is sought out on there almost daily.
> 
> When a man in the ivory coast sends out an email blast that says, "I have a business opportunity - I need you to give me your social, your bank account number, address, and name and I will deposit money in your account and let you keep the interest", I am the one who responds saying, "I would love to do business; what do you need me to do?"
> 
> ...


Next time pose as an FBI agent. Let them know that the fine is 50k per cigar and that you're right outside their door. LMAO That'll correct their spelling. :rotfl:


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Tashaz said:


> I agree on the NC Siglo marketing Tony. Something really funny here though, the pic isnt clear but they almost look like Fake Trini's in a Fake Cohiba box. How screwed up can they get?
> 
> I think I might throw a few CC's together, put a perspex lid on the box & sell them as 5 pack Ozzy CC RE LE's! LMAO.


I'll buy a box! But first I'll send you a check for $1000. You cash it, keep half, and send the rest in cash along with the sticks. Don't worry the check is good. National Bank of Nigeria...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bpegler said:


> I'll buy a box! But first I'll send you a check for $1000. You cash it, keep half, and send the rest in cash along with the sticks. Don't worry the check is good. National Bank of Nigeria...


Get those e- mails all the time so funny!:flypig:


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Get those e- mails all the time so funny!:flypig:


That is strange. John said I was the only one receiving that opportunity.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:rotfl::madgrin::wave:


----------

